# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  نصب ویژوال استودیو 2017 نسخه اینترپرایز بدون اتصال اولیه به اینترنت

## masooodj67

با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده دی وی دی ویژوال استودیو رو خریدم ولی روی سیستمی که می خواهم نصب کنم اینترنت ندارم و البته برای نصب ویژوال استودیو در ابتدا باید اینترنت را فعال کرد آیا راهی هست که بدون اتصال اولیه به اینترنت من این برنامه را روی سیستم مورد نظرم نصب کنم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با این همه تغییراتی که مایکروسافت رو پروسه ویژوال استودیو داده نصب ویژوال استودیو بدون اینترنت تقریبا غیرممکن شده، چون حداقل نیازش اینه که لیست پکیج ها رو از اینترنت بخونه، و هنوز جایی گزینه ای براش ندیدم که بتونه همون لیست رو از یک جای آفلاین بخونه.

----------


## masooodj67

استاد ممنونم.بسیار خوشحالم که بعد چند سال دوباره لیاقت مکاتبه با شما رو پیدا کردم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بنده نیز از داشتن افتخار صحبت مجدد با شما خوشحالم  :قلب:

----------


## مطهر

سلام. آخرین نسخه visual studio professional 2017 را از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ مطمئن باشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

از سایت خودش: https://www.visualstudio.com

----------

